# Kids on Strava - Sharing my Garmin?



## grellboy (26 Aug 2016)

Having recently wowed the kids with two KOMs on Strava (they are easily impressed due to a lifetime of paternal underachievement!) they now both want me to make them a Strava account so they can record times too: basically, I think they just want to see their names on a chart somewhere! Anyway I have been fobbing them off because as far as I am aware this is a non starter isn't it? If we only have the one Garmin between us, then even if i give it to one of the kids when we go out, surely when we plug it in back at home the device will still be linked to my account won't it? Or can i make them both an account and then when I come back just register on a particular child's strava account and then the ride would show up on their activity feed, rather than mine. The crux of the matter is, assuming one logs in and out of Strava as necessary, can a Garmin device be linked to several accounts, rather than just one?


----------



## Joffey (26 Aug 2016)

You might be able to manually upload the file to their Strava accounts but I'm not 100%. You could get them their own Garmins? You might be able to find a couple of cheap 200s? 

Other option is give one of them your phone and the other one your partner's phone (if you have one) and use the Strava app? Or even a couple of cheap android phones off eBay might be an option?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2016)

Joffey said:


> You might be able to manually upload the file to their Strava accounts but I'm not 100%.



This ^^

Set the Garmin/Strava so it doesn't auto sync then manually upload the fit file of the ride.


----------



## grellboy (26 Aug 2016)

I actually switched from Windows Phone to Android specifically for Strava but the GPS on my phone is so bad it has me doing avg speed 125mph across fields, rivers and motorways! And tbh, if I give them a phone for Strava then it's just gonna be slippery slope into texting, facebook, snap etc...Next thing I will be riding alone whilst those two text each other from one sofa to the other!


----------



## grellboy (26 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> This ^^
> 
> Set the Garmin/Strava so it doesn't auto sync then manually upload the fit file of the ride.


Oh that sounds good, although would it be much hassle? I quite like just plugging in and instantly seeing results at the mo..


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2016)

grellboy said:


> Oh that sounds good, although would it be much hassle? I quite like just plugging in and instantly seeing results at the mo..




Well it depends on how much you want to do what you want to do.


----------



## Specialeyes (26 Aug 2016)

I just checked (I chose to manually upload this morning's commute, rather than let Garmin Express do it) and it was precisely 9 clicks of the mouse, of which two were double-clicks, to manually upload a file, including navigating into the <path>\Garmin\Activities folder. So no hassle at all, really


----------



## S-Express (26 Aug 2016)

Specialeyes said:


> I just checked (I chose to manually upload this morning's commute, rather than let Garmin Express do it) and it was precisely 9 clicks of the mouse, of which two were double-clicks, to manually upload a file, including navigating into the <path>\Garmin\Activities folder. So no hassle at all, really



That's how I upload to Strava too, but I don't think I would be able to upload one of the rides recorded on my device to someone else's account. As far as I recall, part of the process of registering a Strava account is inputting the serial number of your recording device.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2016)

S-Express said:


> That's how I upload to Strava too, but I don't think I would be able to upload one of the rides recorded on my device to someone else's account. As far as I recall, part of the process of registering a Strava account is inputting the serial number of your recording device.




As long as you upload manually. it doesn't matter.
Save the fit file to your computer then upload to Strava.


----------



## grellboy (26 Aug 2016)

Ok, I'll try the manual upload technique. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Aug 2016)

Can I be the boring one and just say...careful, encouraging your kids to chase segments and koms, could also encourage them to take risks on the road.

Sorry, I know its a downer and getting the kids out on a bike...or any exercise, is awesome...just wouldn't want to see them charging downhill when the wind blows the right way...just to get a kom.

Boring mode deactivated.


----------



## Crackle (26 Aug 2016)

The easiest way is to download the file into a gpx file and then manually upload it. Once you've done that delete it and you can sync normally with Garmin Express after your ride. I share mine with Mrs C but it does mean keeping the Garmin clean after every activity otherwise it can get awfully confusing.


----------



## Markymark (26 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Well it depends on how much you want to do what you want to do.


You should write that into a song.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Aug 2016)

You could always just auto-sync it across all 3 accounts & then each of you delete the efforts that are not yours


----------



## grellboy (26 Aug 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Can I be the boring one and just say...careful, encouraging your kids to chase segments and koms, could also encourage them to take risks on the road.
> 
> Sorry, I know its a downer and getting the kids out on a bike...or any exercise, is awesome...just wouldn't want to see them charging downhill when the wind blows the right way...just to get a kom.
> 
> Boring mode deactivated.


Yeah, tbh I had thought of that, but counter that with the fact that any exercise is better than being on computers - apart from when checking on Strava stats obviously!


----------



## DCLane (26 Aug 2016)

+1 for manual uploading. My youngest does it this way as he uses his own Garmin 200.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Aug 2016)

grellboy said:


> Yeah, tbh I had thought of that, but counter that with the fact that any exercise is better than being on computers - apart from when checking on Strava stats obviously!


Totally.

Sorry to be dull.


----------



## Markymark (26 Aug 2016)

Or just be like me with an unwavering knowledge of your own awesomeness on all segments and don't need any apps to confirm what I already know.... I'm the king.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Aug 2016)

For existing rides, you can go to the ride page on strava, and download the gpx - just click the spanner. You can't upload it to your own account, but you can upload it to another account, no problems. When you go back to your own ride, you will see it changed to "with two others" and their little avatars will be below yours. 

Suggest you take a picture of their bikes as their avatars - nice for it to be personal, but still anonymous.


----------

